# waterproof dog coat.



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone use a jacket or coat for there GSD when it is raining out? If so, what kind and where did you purchase?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a couple from Spot The Dog (they are blaze orange and have reflective strips) which was in Stowe, Vermont but has since gone out of business. I originally got one for hunting season so my dog could be easily identified as not being a wild animal. I found out they made great wet weather gear too. Going to have to buy elsewhere soon for Baldur. Just did a quick net search. Looks like some good prices here:

http://www.nextag.com/dog-rain-coat/search-html


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Mas has a rain coat. I mainly got it as his arthritis gets worse with the cold damp weather. The coat is lined with fleece so it helps to keep his old bones warm and dry. It is from RC Pets and I picked it up at the local pet store. And if I do say so myself...he looks quite handsome in it


















http://www.rcpets.com/product.php?cid=25


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have one of these coats (the nylon turnout model) for my beagle. As it gets colder I'll probably start looking into getting one for Brenna as well. They're very well made, and I like that the straps buckle on rather than velcro like a lot of dog coats have.

http://dogcoat.com/


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Nope, My dogs LOVE to get wet.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We have a coat for when it's cold-wet. 

Abby doesn't mind cold and she doesn't mind wet, but the combination of the two bothers her. I expect this year, we'll be using it more, since she has been diagnosed with arthritis in her back hip.

I made ours so I could be sure it fits exactly how I wanted it to. I noticed a lot of coats that would fit around her chest aren't long enough to cover all of her back, and I wasn't happy with the velcro-only fittings on some of them, as they tend to come undone.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Our Shepherds don't seem to need anything but we have a Landsend squall jacket for Hector. Seems well made - nylon shell, fleece lining, shaped sort of like a horse blanket. It does have velcro fasteners, so not sure how it would do on a larger dog.


----------

